# a few pics to get you warmed up



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

the season is not to far away now

caught in a pocket set


















this can happen after an hr









http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j88/rags57078/trapping/****-1.jpg










a small one


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

that's sickening


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

:rock: I'm thinking of putting down some Steel this year.Did years ago made enough for Down Payment on my first Farm.But Furs were worth a lot more back then.

big rockpile


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

but rock there is a meat market in Mo on ***** , that helps too


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice fat little boar, I got one that was stealing too many pears. I hung him in the springhouse to cool, a week later he went in the smoker for bacon. Tonight I had some along side my zuchinni cakes. Pretty good. A little earlier than I like but I was tired of sharing my pears....James


----------



## lissapell (Mar 2, 2012)

what r those on the truck tailgate?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

lissapell said:


> what r those on the truck tailgate?



Muskrats


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Yelp Muskrats we have plenty of Otters,Beaver and Bobcats here along with all the others.

Hope to make some money and Meat in the Freezer.

big rockpile


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Ahhhhhh......indeed!

Thanks for sharing. I'm gonna spend some quality time out there very soon!


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

We love them bobcats


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Other stuff too!








This feller was delicious!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I've still got muskrats in the freezer from last winter......


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

DavidUnderwood said:


> Other stuff too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the red Fox haven't seen one here for years.

big rockpile


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I see a hundred greys for every red.
Mange near wiped em out in the '80's


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Speaking of trapping. I saw some of the older type of steel leg hold traps today at a flea market. They was wanting $10 each for them. Is that a fair price? They were the bigger traps, probably could use them all the way up to coyotes. Lots of rust but they were still very strong.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Great pictures guys! I dearly miss trapping. Colorado saw fit to ban trapping in the 90's I lobbied hard against it, wrote several letters to the editor of newspapers that were published. Went to bed the evening of the vote, and it was looking like we had soundly defeated it. the next morning was a different story. THe front range cities from Colorado Springs north had carried the vote in favor of the ban. Now it's written into our state constitution!

Fur made us a lot of extra money, when money was tight, and I was starting a family. I'd hit them hard about the second week of Nov, and ran two separate lines, skinning and freeziing every night...usually till midnight. Washing and stretching whenever I had a chance. By the first part of January, I had burned myself out every year.

By this time the following year I was getting the itch real bad. Still have a 100 or so coyote traps, and bundles of snares that I've saved "just in case."


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting, more people need to get in to hunting and trapping to be more self sufficient and hone in on there God given skills. Also get women and children in to these great times they will be memories that will last a life time.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

The yote in the water reminded me of one I cought in a 4ls several years age. I was trapping ***** in water about 18 inches deep. Big traps drown **** fast. Poor yote was standing in water up to his side in 20 degree temp. He had that shoot me look on his face. Love trapping yotes and beaver. Best year on yotes was a few over 300. That was 20 some years ago when they were worth over $40 each. Beaver would be a best of 80 some. We do not have a lot of beaver where I live. Been trapping a few yotes the last few years with my son to teach him how to catch them. Dang it now I am getting the itch to set some steel but will not be able to until the middle on Nov.
Steve


----------

